# Powerbook fait un rafut pas possible



## tybalt02 (17 Janvier 2005)

Salut 

mon powerbook fait pas mal de bruit, plus que le simple ventilateur alors qu il n est pas chaud et ca tout le temps ou presque

est ce que quelqu un a un probleme similaire et me conseiller vous de faire la jouer la garantie ( il n a que 4 mois )


----------



## boodou (17 Janvier 2005)

très bizarre ... je n'ai jamais eu ce problème avec mon PB ni le amis que je connais et qui en possèdent un . Il est clair qu'il faut faire jouer la garantie ce n'est pas normal du tout !
Mon PB ne fait aucun bruit particulier, sauf quand le ventilo se déclenche (et cela n'arrive que quand il atteint  59° !) ce qui est normal . J'ai un 17" mais ma copine a un 12" et c'est pareil (il chauffe un peu plus vite vu qu'il est plus compact c'est tout) , et pour les gens que je connais qui ont un 15" c'est idem ...
Quel est ton PB ? Où l'as-tu acheté ?
De toute façon je me répète : la garantie !!!


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2005)

Effectivement, si ton PB te semble faire bcp de bruit, et que le ventillo tourne en permanence, alors fais jouer ta garantie.


----------



## tybalt02 (17 Janvier 2005)

Le PB que j ai est celui propose par l'offre Mipe. 1.33ghz, carte video 64 mo et DD de 60G et 512 ram.

Je pense que je vais faire jouer la garantie parce que c est un peu saoulant : le bruit du ventilateur x 10 qui ressemble à une espece de cliqueti.

Seulement vous savez combien de temps ils vont me le garder parce que je m en sers vraiment tout le temps pour les cours et si ca va vraiment me couter 0 ¤ (je n'ai pas pris l'apple care)

Voila a plus et merci pour votre aide


----------



## tybalt02 (17 Janvier 2005)

J ai oublié de vous dire que le ventilo ne tournait pas en permanence il y a bien deux bruit distincts : celui du ventilo , pas mechant, et le "cliqueti" qui se met en route assez aleatoirement ( mon mac est allumé quasiment en permanence) et dure entre 2 et 3 heures !


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2005)

ben essayes de définir si le mauvais bruit intervient lorsque ton DD est sollicité.
 Ca nous en dira plus


----------



## tybalt02 (17 Janvier 2005)

Non pas forcement , le tru cc est qui a vraiment deux bruits distincts entre le ventilo et lu super bruit meme si je ne sollicite pas le dd


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2005)

ok, donc ton dd n'est pas en cause.
 es-ce que ce bruit spécial arrive quand le ventillo ne marche pas ???


----------



## BenHub (18 Janvier 2005)

Salut,

est-ce un 15"
dis nous ou se trouve le bruit dans ton ordi,
si c'est a droite (sous la main droite) c'est le DD

Quand tu parles de cliquetis, c'est leger, ou ca fait vraiment du rafus?

parce que pour moi, mon 15" fait toujours un peu de bruit dans le DD, mais c'est normal.
mise en route et pause du disque dur, de façon intermitente, donc léger cliquetis.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2005)

C'est quand meme bizarre comme bruit ca.


----------



## TheraBylerm (18 Janvier 2005)

Moi aussi, j'ai un cliqueti sur mon PB 15"... mais c'est quand je le sollicite un peu trop, genre gros calculs, encodage MPEG2, DVD rippé. Et c'est vrai que c'est très énervant comme bruit !

Est ce que ce bruit est normal ? Car à chaque fois, j'ai "peur" qu'il ne s'arrête pas...

tybalt02, tu as toujours eu ce bruit sur ton PB ?


----------



## tybalt02 (18 Janvier 2005)

desolé de repondre aussi tard
je vais essayer de vous repondre dans l'ordre ...

pour repondre à benhub : le bruit vient bien du cote droit de l ordi et c'est bien un 15"

pour repondre à TheraBylerm c'est ausii quand je le sollicite pas mal mais pas forcement ( nottamnet quand je telecharge des trucs avec bittorennt la nuit) : le ventilo se met en route puis le cliqueti infernal ! et je me souviens pas l'avoir supporter depuis que j ai achete le pb


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2005)

Ben ca ressemble a du disque dur, vous en pensez quoi?
 A droite sur PB 15" qui intervient surtout quand on sollicite le DD.
 Et pour la nuit, ca peut sans doute etre du au script de maintenance.


----------



## tybalt02 (18 Janvier 2005)

C pas normal si c'est vraiment le disque dur ? Meme mon ancien pc vraiment pourri ( c'est d ailleurs pour ca que j ai switché )  ne faisait pas autant de bruit !


----------



## Sinkha (18 Janvier 2005)

C'est le disque dur, surtout ci t as un Toshiba, il donne l'impression que le ventilo gauche tourne en permanence. Mais bon ce n'est vraiment pas bruyant, ci tu as un bruit trop fort ce n'est pas normal.


----------



## TheraBylerm (18 Janvier 2005)

Alors nous ne devons pas avoir les mêmes symptômes... car le bruit chez moi n'est pas localisé au niveau du DD, mais à l'arrière du portable, derrière l'écran. Ca fait pourtant tactactac très rapidement.

Quand au DD chez moi, il est silencieux. Je serai toi, j'essaierai d'appeler Apple, pour essayer de faire passer ça en garantie. Ce serait pas cool que ton DD te lâche à cause d'un vieux coup de mitraillette.


----------



## Sinkha (18 Janvier 2005)

Rassure toi mon DD marche tres bien et le bruit est normal. Par contre ton bruit a l'arriere non, SAV oblige !! Il y a bruit et bruit, celui que je te parle faut vraiment du calme pour l'entendre


----------



## Delphine (18 Janvier 2005)

moi, mon ibook 12" s'est mis aussi a faire du bruit, avec des acces incessants du disque sans raison apparante. Ca a duré 2 jours puis mon disque a rendu l'ame (sniff) . Je pense que les acces bisarres sont du a un bug de 10.3.7. Il y a pas mal de temoignages sur les forums qui me font dire ça.
  Alors un conseil, sauvegarde fréquement !!! et si tu es près de la fin de ta garantie prend Applecare ....


----------



## Sinkha (18 Janvier 2005)

Il dit qu'il entend tactactac, la franchement faut s'inquiéter. 

A mon avis une pièce lache. Je ne pense pas que la mise a jour détruise un DD. Un disque dur c'est mécanique, il y a les têtes qui peuvent rester coller, dans ce cas au démarrage tu entends un tactactac. Puis adieu ton DD, un jour tu démarre plus.



De plus derrière tu n'as rien, tu as les ventilos gauche et droit, mais il ne son pas situé derrière, par contre autant l'un d'entre eux commence à fatiguée et tu entends le bruit a l'arrière, peut-être que ça peu venir de la.


----------



## watanaiko (19 Janvier 2005)

>tybalt,
si tu as un PB 15", il est possible que cela vient du DD... en plus, le cliquetis que tu entend est effictevement normal pratiquement tous les portable mac le font... l'ibook que je possede fait ce bruit... au debut c'est penible et inquietant apres tu prends le pli... mais, fais marche la garantie, et n'oblie pas prends toujours l'apple care car c'est un portable et les pieces...

>delphine
tu me fais peur , j'ai update mon 10.3 pour le 10.3.7.. donc, il y aurait un probleme avec cette version ? comme j'ai un 600 mhz visiblement pas adapte pour la version panther (mais pour puma), heureusement que je ne peux pas me connecter car il serait mort plus vite que je ne l'aurai imagine... en tout cas, tous ces messages ne m'annoncent rien qui vaille... y a pas un qui aurait une bonne nouvelle genre le nouveau PB G5... car, je suis condamnee a attendre et prier prier prier prier prier que l'ibook ne claque pas...


----------



## TheraBylerm (19 Janvier 2005)

Sinkha a dit:
			
		

> Rassure toi mon DD marche tres bien et le bruit est normal. Par contre ton bruit a l'arriere non, SAV oblige !! Il y a bruit et bruit, celui que je te parle faut vraiment du calme pour l'entendre



Le bruit à l'arrière (à gauche) est le bruit du ventilo, rien de plus, je pense.

Car, je ne l'entends qua TRES RAREMENT, seulement quand je fais de TRES gros calculs... ...et ce, depuis toujours sans rien griller.

Sauf si...


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2005)

TheraBylerm a dit:
			
		

> Le bruit à l'arrière (à gauche) est le bruit du ventilo, rien de plus, je pense.
> 
> Car, je ne l'entends qua TRES RAREMENT, seulement quand je fais de TRES gros calculs... ...et ce, depuis toujours sans rien griller.
> 
> Sauf si...



Ben moi aussi, je n'entends pas souvent le ventillo. Et quand il démarre, il n'est perceptible que si il n'y a pas de bruits autour de moi.

Donc pour celui qui a un bruit audible en permanence, c'est qu'il y'a un probleme.


----------



## alitaliano (19 Septembre 2005)

Bonjour,

je remontre ce sujet pour faire part moi aussi d'un bruit de cliquetis de ventilo.

Écouter le bruit : http://battementdailes.free.fr/bruit-ventilo.mp3

Il semblerait qu'il s'agisse du ventilo gauche, situé au niveau du haut-parleur.

Je pense que ce n'est pas le disque dur, car lorsque j'appuie juste au-dessus des touches F6-F7, le bruit cesse, dû au fait que la pression que j'y exerce alors évite le 'jeu' qu'il y a.
Je veux dire, le dessus du PB semble pas tout à fait bient fixé.

À votre avis, un coup de vis suffirait ?

Merci...


----------

